# IUI Private and IUI NHS



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

On the NHS is IUI only offered with Clomid?? To get the injections do you have to be private??​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry cant really help with this.  I just had IUI with FSH injections but I paid to have this done privately.  I know that some girls have undedicated IUI if they ovulate naturally and some are given clomid - I think it depends on your circumstances and your clinic.

Jane x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

I have had both.  Had 5 cycles of clomid on their own (no IUI) but then the clomid stopped having a reaction so I then moved onto injections.

Then had cycles of ovulation induction with menopur injections (no IUI).  And am now on IUI cycles with injections.  I am paying for the latter - but if I waited a few months I would be on the top of the list for IUI with NHS which would be IUI with injections.

But it does depend on your consultant I think and your reaction to drugs - clonid is always a good starter. No point on starting on injections if clomid does the trick.

Hope this helps.

Molly


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi

I had IUI on the NHS and had injections (puregon) and i just had to pay NHS fees for the drugs.

I didnt have clomid, but i think it varies between each individual!!!  They will advise you which is the best form of medication to use with your IUI.

Good luck!

Ellie x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks girls, I am getting anxious now just hope my BMI doesn't affect my chances.


----------



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got 6 rounds of clomid but was cancelled due to body not responding, am away to start iui injections in January and both were funded by the NHS in Ninewells hopistal, The waiting list was only 6 months but i took clomid whilst on the list so I am basically starting straight after xmas.

good luck


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I have had 4 iui's by NHS, the first 3 with just the pregnul injection, the last 1 was also with Clomid. I think your treatment depends a lot on the area you live in. I was offered 6 iui rounds, 3 without drugs and 3 with. I live in  Brighton, but I know someone who lives in London who was only offered 3 rounds iui but all with drugs.

good luck
Mariann


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi sailace
well, I thought I would be offered iui on nhs with injectible drugs as clomid does not work for me.  I went to the consul to be told that my pct only do nhs iui with clomid.  I said that it was Ok I would buy the drugs, but no I have to pay for both drugs (injections) and the actual cycle as you cant do iui with injectibles at all on the nhs!  However it appears that it is again a post code lottery as some girls get injections and iui on nhs.    
The success rates are very different between clomid and injectibles (my consul said 1 in 10 for clomid, 1 in 5-6 for injectibles)
I am appealing the decision with my pct although they are ignoring my calls at the moment.

good luck strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not too sure if I get injections or not, still haven't got a letter yet but have some contact numbers for the clinic now so I am going to ring on Monday and see if they have got my notes and if I can find out how I will be going forward. I did BFN so I am trying not to get down and keep looking forward to IUI.

Saila xx


----------

